# Self-Fertile Almond



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Interesting, and certainly has the potential to be a game changer eventually. It would take some time for any change over to this variety to make an appreciable impact, wouldn't it? 
I am wondering if there is further info available comparing average yields with insect pollinated varieties, age of first yield, average life of trees, hardiness, pest resistance etc, in other words, all the other aspects a grower must evaluate when choosing varieties.
We knew this was coming.....
Sheri


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*SP Almond*

This has been in the works for a while, but I have understood that there are problems with yield. Wilson is a top nursery though and I doubt they would propagate and offer a poor choice. Still planting trees out here but Non Pareil/ Carmel or Butte/ Padre are what they put in. With these low prices ( .75 for hardshells ) a grower must have high production to make profits. 

This mornings' Fresno Bee said that the big water districts on the West side had managed to buy a large amount of North Cal water and that pumping in the Delta would resume in July.

It would be interesting to watch, though, develop 160 acres, plant Independence, pour money in for three years then withhold bees for fourth year bloom? Just doesn't seem worth the risk. The cost of pollination is not what makes or breaks the almond business.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I am no expert, but I would think the yeild would still be much higher with bees than without. The main difference is that since this variety is "self pollenating" you would not need to plant every other row with a different variety for cross pollenation.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*The real game changer would be--*

A high yielding *late bloomer.*
Ernie


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I suspect that Gene is correct in that since they are self-pollinating, the bees don't need to visit another variety to pollinate the blossom. There are self-pollinating cherries, but if it rains all through the bloom you still don't get many cherries since they still need to be visited by a pollinator (bee).

It may be that this variety will require less bees per acre since any visit to the blossom counts and cross pollination is not necessary.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

BEES4U said:


> A high yielding *late bloomer.*
> Ernie


Do you think that may be a change that would be helpful to beekeepers by giving them more time to get to the desired colony strength?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Blue berries are self fertile also but we get twice as many LBS with 2-4 hives per acre.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I know on fruit trees it means just as has been explained. If it's NOT self pollinating you have to have at least two trees to get fruit. If it IS self pollinating, you only need one.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Almond growers are no different than anyone else in farming. They don't make sweeping changes like switch all new plantings to a new variety over an issue like pollination (especially if they are loyal to their current pollination service). What we will see if it shows promise is small plantings as an experiment while the bulk of new plantings will be the standard varieties and you can bet that part of the trial will be trying to increase yield with bee pollination.
Since most self pollinating trees do still benefit from proper pollination, we may even see a market for bees that wouldn't normally be rented for almonds as strength wouldn't be as much of an issue.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

cow pollinater said:


> (especially if they are loyal to their current pollination service). .


CP, that is one big "if".


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Loyalty*

Yeah Ha Ha 

Some are, they are the greatest! :applause:

But next year is already here, in a way; I would bet it's gonna be tough as heck in every way imaginable. You beekeepers are making too much money.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

I was told by a reliable source:
Unless this is a new variety of Independence there are no worries. 
The independence is an excallant almond that is self fertile and sets itself. But you can't shake the nuts off the tree with mechanical shakers. So unless the grower wants to hand pick nuts he is still stuck with us lowlife beekeepers. Which I believe still charge less to pollinate than it would cost to hand pick nuts.


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

*Still need bees*

As I understand it the Independence variety is self fertile. Meaning a grower does not have to plant mutiple varieties that have comatible pollen. A Nonpariel will not pollinate itself so you plant another variety. Check out BDG or maybe Burchell Nursery website. Or Google almond pollen compatability. Not all varieties have compatible pollen. Almond pollen is heavy. You still need insects to transfer it (pollinate).
My understanding is that bees are still needed to do the pollination of the Indepedence variety to obtain profitable crops (commercially accepted tonnage). The big benefit to the almond grower is that with only one variety in the orchard the entire orchard can be harvested at one time. A HUGE cost savings! 
I would have to agree that these are going to be small test blocks. Growers and the industry as a whole are going to be conservative. The Nonpariel has been around for a century and is still the highest paid and most wanted.


----------



## Missoura (Feb 12, 2009)

Burchell Nursery (Fresno) brought in around 85 types of self fertile almond trees from Asia around 1o years ago. Burchell has settled on around 10 different trees for possible use. In their newsletter ( I receive their newsletter) the nursery had several commercial plantings several years ago.
I spoke with the Burchell head nursery man ( Mr. Savage I think was his name) and he said if I did not believe the trees were self fertile come take a look. It seems they place bags over the branches and nuts develop.
Burchell had the patent on the first almond tree in California I read in their newsletter. Burchell has applied for patents on several self fertile almond trees already.
Self fertile almonds are coming but doubt the change over will be fast. Bees will still be needed in my opinion but perhaps not as many.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*First Almond Trees in California*

Wow, Burchell has been around a long time!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Missoura said:


> It seems they place bags over the branches and nuts develop.


Yep..... It's time to sell the bees for bags.

Ever hear that joke about the three bagger.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*Keith probably needs bags to*

put all that money in,............. where you burying this pile of dough, Keith,better buy Gold instead its going to go thru the roof


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Ever hear that joke about the three bagger.


Not yet. PM it to me. Is it as good as your Cali Condor one?


----------



## CVbee (Feb 20, 2010)

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/ag_watch&id=7362609

Watch the Video!


----------

